#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  New Emerging Trends In Network for 2018.

## Bhavya

All the changes happening in IT structure by the growth of cloud and virtualization, networks are coming under great pressure. The industry of networking is developing speedily to keep up with the new changes and concentrating more on software than traditional hardware feeds and speeds. Here you can find the Top 5 emerging trends in computer Network

----------

